# Several Projects to do



## Jeff f. (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a little work ahead of me .


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice fleet , really love the flyer hanging tank bike !


----------



## John G04 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice! Looks like you’ll stay entertained all winter


----------



## Jeff f. (Nov 13, 2020)

Southern California winters last 2 weeks ! Lol


----------



## JLF (Nov 15, 2020)

Always loved those Dyno cruisers.  I had the orange one new.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 15, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> Southern California winters last 2 weeks ! Lol



If that....


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 15, 2020)

@BFGforme I dig the green tiki (always loved that green) & jus' recently those metallic oranges have grown on me somethin' fierce with the right curves. Enjoy the projects!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 15, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @BFGforme I dig the green tiki (always loved that green) & jus' recently those metallic oranges have grown on me somethin' fierce with the right curves. Enjoy the projects!



They are cool but not mine....we do live in the same town though!


----------

